# Kulm 11/13 - 11/20



## Shark Bait (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Guys,

New to North Dakota hunting. My rents live in MT on the Bighorn and I live in New Hampshire so I always drive right bye. This year we are stopping off in Kulm for a week after we spend a week in MT.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated, I would love to get into some field hunting and not just tromp around the potholes. What should I look for when scouting? How many decoys should I bring?

Anyone in town that week and want to hook up for a hunt or trade stories at the tavern over a beer, I am buying. :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

I would bring mojo's and if you dont have any FB ducks bring some honker decoys. When you get there go out and look for spots i would start by driving either to the south towards the boarder of SD and ND. or drive north your in a great spot for the migration and i don't know of any "big" lakes around there besides Sandlake in SD. Put some miles on you should be in the prime for migration


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Your thread will probably get deleted/bashed since you named a town, but scout around open water - corn fields are usually the ticket this time of year. Most small water will be frozen so field hunting will likely be your best bet. I've never hunted that area but it's pretty much the same everywhere in ND. Land will be a little tougher to get on since you are coming in the heart of deer season. Sounds like they are thinking it may start to get winter-like the end of next week so it may work out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

If this thread gets locked or bashed there is no reason to look at this webstie again. But like slough said look for bigger water find the roost and see which fields they use thats the best you can do. For dekes if you dont have a lot i used to put out 12 goose decoys in a U and put my mojo right in the middle. I would do this in any type of corn field picked or chopped. But the mojo is the most important when you are hunting in the field. Good luck hope you get some good ND field hunts!

Wacker 44
finish'em


----------



## Shark Bait (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input,

Sorry did not reallize posting a town was off limits on the board.

I have a couple Mojo's and a set of feeding canada dekes. Mileage is not an issue with us, last year we drove to White Sulphur Springs MT to hunt elk, do-it-yourself style. We were lucky and went 2 for 2.

Again I appreciate the input, much different than hunting in New England. We don't have roosting ponds or large open corn fields.

If anyone is ever out east during the summer send me a PM and I'll take you out striper or Cod fishing in CC Bay!! And if anyone is in the Civic Improvement Center just yell out for the damn yankees from NH, you'll find us.

Jeff


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you have a blind??? I would suggest you bring your whole rig of decoys never hurts to have em all. As for ducks i agree if you dont have FB duck decoys use your honkers and if you have floaters you can put them in the field your hunting too!  But for hunting ducks one of the neccesities i would say is having a mojo definatly help!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Sharkbait,
You hunting big game out in MT or ducks? All of the info given here is spot on. If the weather is right you could have a very good time in ND.


----------



## Shark Bait (Nov 5, 2010)

TEALMAN

This is the Montana story -
My parents retired very early in life and I swear my dad was born in the wrong century. They live on the bighorn river across from a couple of big ranches and he now owns 3 horses. He helps out with the moving of cattle at the ripe age of 70, thinks he is some kind of cowboy.

Anyway, the bighorn is a great flyway for ducks and also holds a good number of pheasant. The farms he helps with allow him to hunt and get rid of some pesky antelope "speed goats" and prairie dogs. Every year I fly out and they pick me up in Billings and we hunt and fish on the bighorn for a week and I go home a very happy man.

Last year a couple of work buddies decided to join me and with 3 dogs going and the difficulty flying guns and the added fees made it worthwhile to drive. We applied for elk permits and as my luck would have it both of them pulled permits and I did not. NO big deal, I enjoy helping someone take a big elk or even hunt ducks for that matter as much as taking the game myself. We left Montana last year with a limit of mountain grouse, pheasant, 2 elk, 1 whitetail, 1 mule deer and a legal limit of ducks.

Looking forward to having some fun in North Dakota, thanks everyone for the input. We don't need a limit of ducks and pheasant to be happy, just some wide open space, a few birds and a few beers at the local tavern and you'll have a couple of very happy non residents.


----------

